# Climbing MARSOC corpsman conquers mountain carrying Corps’ colors



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Climbing corpsman conquers mountain carrying Corps’ colors* 
Marine Forces Special Operations Command
Computed Name: _Lance Cpl. Stephen C. Benson_ 

*MARINE CORPS BASE CAMP LEJEUNE, N.C.(Jan. 17, 2008) -- *At 6,288 feet, Mt. Washington is the tallest mountain in the Northeast and a treacherous mound of earth, rock, and ice known to have the some of the worst weather of any mountain in the eastern United States. Climbing such a mountain might be a daunting task for anyone to undertake, but Petty Officer 3rd Class Jonathan Szylobryt, hospital corpsman, Marine Special Operations Support Group, U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, took on the challenge and planted a Marine Corps flag at the summit of Mt. Washington, N.H., Jan. 3.






​ 
“I’ve always been climbing around mountains since I was a kid,” said Szylobryt. “I would always try to find the biggest thing around and just climb it for fun.”

Szylobryt’s trek up the mountain began when he and his roommate’s family decided to take a ski trip to New Hampshire’s White Mountain range. According to Szylobryt, he saw it as an opportunity to challenge himself. He had climbed a similarly challenging mountain in June 2007 when he made it to the top of Mt. Rainier in Washington state, but Mt. Washington’s cold and windy weather posed a new and different challenge for Szylobryt.

“I stood at the bottom and looked at the top thinking that it was going to be really cold,” explained Szylobryt. “I could barely stand the temperature at the bottom, I thought it was going to be freezing at the top.”

According to Szylobryt, the start of the climb went smoothly because a winding trail made that portion of the climb easier. However, after crossing the tree line, the way up became icy and steep, the wind became more intense without trees to serve as a shield and he was forced to use an ice axe to assist his climb.

During Szylobryt’s climb, he noticed a Marine Corps flag planted about half way up the mountain. Szylobryt then remembered he had passed a Marine earlier on the mountain from 1st Battalion, 3rd Marine Regiment, 3rd Marine Division, III Marine Expeditionary Force, who was prevented from climbing to the peak by overwhelming snow drifts. Szylobryt decided on the spot to take the Corps’ colors where they were supposed to be – to the top of the mountain.
He now had extra motivation to complete his ascent and with renewed determination, he arrived at the summit before day’s end. 

Szylobryt planted the flag next to a wooden sign that designates Mt. Washington’s official highest point and then reflected on his victory.

“When you’re standing on the top and looking out, the world is just a carpet of clouds and all you can see are the other peaks and the crystal blue sky,” said Szylobryt. “Your problems seem insignificant and you just feel great.”

According to Szylobryt, he plans to reach the precipice of yet another of nature’s obstacles and climb Alaska’s Mt. McKinley, the highest point in all of North America, by 2010.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 17, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> [
> During Szylobryt’s climb, he noticed a Marine Corps flag planted about half way up the mountain. Szylobryt then remembered he had passed a Marine earlier on the mountain from 1st Battalion, 3rd Marine Regiment, 3rd Marine Division, III Marine Expeditionary Force, who was prevented from climbing to the peak by overwhelming snow drifts. Szylobryt decided on the spot to take the Corps’ colors where they were supposed to be – to the top of the mountain.
> He now had extra motivation to complete his ascent and with renewed determination, he arrived at the summit before day’s end.



That is freaking awesome.  Well done and congrats, Marine!!


----------



## ROS (Jan 17, 2008)

Flipping sweet! Awesome story.


----------



## car (Jan 18, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## pardus (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah... I'm sure the Marines are happy a Navy guy got the Marine flag to the top after the Marine got turned around... :uhh:

Awesome acheivment, I'd love to climb that myself.

SS linkup to climb Mt Washington?


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats to the Swabbie for helpin out the Marines!!

and no... fuck you, Pard..... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cotopaxi this one and 4 others in 2 weeks was quite enough HA BS for me.....

keep it tropical....... and I'm in!!


----------



## pardus (Mar 18, 2008)

Pussy lol

Thats an awesome looking mountain mate!

I really want to climb a few peaks.......... well one anyway


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 18, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Pussy lol
> 
> Thats an awesome looking mountain mate!
> 
> I really want to climb a few peaks.......... well one anyway



Barbra the Sheep doesn't count


Buhaahahaha!!


----------



## car (Mar 18, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Barbra the Sheep doesn't count
> 
> 
> Buhaahahaha!!



http://sheepmountain.org/


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> SS linkup to climb Mt Washington?



Ok, I'll admit I'm a weenie, only if we do it in the summer... :cool:

What this guy was awesome - climbing Mt Washington in January - wow!

LL


----------



## ROS (Mar 18, 2008)

What's this "mountain" thing of which you peeps speak? :uhh: >:{


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2008)

ROS said:


> What's this "mountain" thing of which you peeps speak? :uhh: >:{



Bumps on the ground kinda like the bumps on your... uh... guess I'd better not go there... ;)

LL


----------



## ROS (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope they're smaller than mine. :eek:


----------



## pardus (Mar 18, 2008)

Pictures ladies...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Pictures ladies...



Well, the one you've seen up close and personal - ;) Mt Washington that is...

Here's the one that Texans claim... it's called Guadalupe Peak, elev 8749 ft, it's in the far west of Texas...
LL


----------



## ROS (Mar 18, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Pictures ladies...


Yessir.

Does this count since I've skied it a half million times? It _is_ the most beautiful place in the world.


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2008)

Epic fail for you two.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Epic fail for you two.



Perv

LL


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> Perv
> 
> LL



If I weren't would you still talk to me?


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> If I weren't would you still talk to me?



I talk to you?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Here I thought you were just a figment of my rather boring, uninteresting, uninspired delusions of normalcy... :doh:

That's what I get for thinking...  

LL


----------



## ROS (Mar 18, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Epic fail for you two.


Hmm, an F divided in half is actually a C+.

I'll take it! >:{


----------



## car (Mar 18, 2008)

Views from my balcony.


----------



## ROS (Mar 18, 2008)

Where's the jaw-dropped smiley???


----------



## Mac82 (Mar 18, 2008)

It is a good climb, can be done in the summer without tons of gear, or do the winter hike and bring everything!

Tons of other 4000 footers nearby too, it's a beautiful State:cool:


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 18, 2008)

car said:


> Views from my balcony.



Party at car's!  That's an awesome view...


----------



## car (Mar 19, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Party at car's!  That's an awesome view...



You're looking pretty much due west, so you can imagine the sunsets...;)


----------

